# '65 Tempest wagon budget build



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought I would start a build thread here as I get close to the reassembly process of the already VERY long resurection of my Wagon. I have a been on a 5 year hiatus from this car but I've picked it up again and have been working towards getting the interior painted. My immediate plan is to freshen up the interior and get the glass back in the car then reassemble and "get it on the Road"!

Here are some pics. I cant figure out how to post them here.

1965 Pontiac Tempest Safari Wagon Photos by agoatnut | Photobucket

I'm at a point where I am trying to decide about using any Dynomat or similar product. I am trying to build this on a budget and this could get very expensive as I figure I could easily use more than 100 Sq. Ft. of material on the floor, firewall, roof and doors. I am not as concerned about heat sheilding or road noise elimination. I do want the doors to close with a "dampened sound". I would like to use some on the roof and floor to help eliminate vibrations but have heard of this being done with narrow strips of Dynomat instead of covering 100 percent of the surfaces. I have read many threads here and have not found any helpful reports on this method.

Anyway, just thought I would share with you where my project is and my first crossroads. Any thoughts would be appreciated and hopefully inspire me a bit to keep motivated until I meet my goal.

I am expecting my first load of new car parts from the UPS man anyday!


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO clone wagon?!?


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

GTO wagon...? Well, I have saved an otherwise junk GTO hood that will go on the car but I do not intend to put any GTO badges on the car.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

looks nice. i wonder how many of them were produced. i dont remember seeing them when i was young.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm having my 65 GTO being put back together right now, and I'm pretty close to the point of putting the Dynomat on mine. I'm curious to see what pointers you get for your wagon. Good luck with it, it looks great already!


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

1965 Tempest wagon series 233 (like mine) production was 5622. Not very many!
Tempest Custom series 238 production = 10792. Total tempest wagons 16,414

Here is a link to a cardomain site that I used when I first started to work on the car. 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2312347/1965-pontiac-tempest/

This site has remained inactive for the five years that I have been away from the Hobby. I will pick up the rest of the resurection here, a more appropriate location.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Those hubcaps are the coolest things I've seen in many moons! They make me salivate!


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

gjones said:


> Those hubcaps are the coolest things I've seen in many moons! They make me salivate!


Thanks! I'm happy how they turned out too!



Here is some more weirdness I've managed some time for. I have another Tempest hood that is perfect! The original hood has a small dent in it and I had a GTO scoop from a hood that was not worth saving so....I made one. 

 

I want to play with some flames too!


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

Well I have finally completed something for the wagon. I have completely rebuilt and painted the steering column. It was quite the search for the lower bearing and the correct column shift signal switch/harness. I never was able to find a 2" ID/2.4" OD rubber seal for between the firewall cover plate and the steering column but finally managed to improvise. I negotiated a trade for the Grant wheel and like it much more than the stock Tempest wheel.


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

I have the next new part ready to install but I have to go get a different coil spring compressor. The one I picked up will not fit through the lower A-arm.


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

test picture post! Oh, it is the lower bearing too!


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

I have attempted to install a new set of a-arms. There were no instructions but now I am wondering if 
I am supposed to install a taller spindle. Check the photo and you will see the strange angle between the upper a-arm and the spindle. You can also see that the bump stop for the upper arm is not even installed. There is only about a 1/4" between the frame and the upper arm where the 1.5"-2" tall bump stop should be.


Any suggestions?


http://i420.photobucket.com/albums/...Tempest Safari Wagon/P7130009_zpsa9837ef2.jpg


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

OK, after just a little head scratching, I got it right this time.


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

I finally painted the interior. I still have the "0" gloss paint to put on the top of the dash. I should have that done this weekend. I could not wait to put some trim parts on so the dask plaque and the upper door panel trim went on and I could not be more thrilled to get to this point. The interior should come together pretty quick now!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Love the wagon Goatnut! Keep us updated! :cheers


Whats the plans for the powerplant??? 421 and a four speed? 

Kool that you are keeping it a Tempest BTW.


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

No immediate plans for anything besides the 215 IL6 that is in it. The wife drives a 350 powered '72 Lemans that has been on the 400+ cube waiting list for a while. I have learned that I get more of what I want as long as it comes after ...parts for her car! Well. there are the shoes, hair styling, fingernails, suntanning etc. etc., but she claims those are all for me anyway!

It will remain what it is, a Tempest with the exception of the hood. I have a flat hood that I can paint at the same time but I want a GTO hood on it to begin with.


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

I replaced the heater core, heater core and fan housing are restored and installed. A new M&H dash harness is installed now too. Progress is slow but still moving forward.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice work. First rate. The wagons are under rated, under appreciated, way practical, and way cool. Nice going!


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

I've completed the dash tonight.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Love this.... please keep the udpates coming. I also think you should build a couple of strong V8's --- one to keep Momma happy, the other for your wagon 

Bear


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

We need a update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

Love to see an update on this as I've recently purchased a 65 wagon as well. Much, much, much, worse shape than yours was.


----------

